# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full-time Optometrist- Optometry practice in Upper Oregon has opening for full time o

## MichaelGuessford

Optometry practice in Upper Oregon has opening for full time optometrist  $130K-$150K + monthly bonuses. Mon-Fri only
Well-established, growing private Optometry practice on the Upper Oregon Coasthasa full-time opening for an optometrist to float between Astoria, Long beach & Seaside.The area has lots of outdoor activities, low crime, good schools.
This opportunityincludes:
- Almost 50% of the patients need medical optometry care
- OCT, Visual Field, Fundus Camera
- MD visits once a week
- Tech does all prep work
- See 2-3 patients per hour
- Practice to the fullest scope of your license
- Lots of pre-op & post-op surgery Cataract, Lasik and Lids management
- Full range of patients
- Potential partnership
- Float between Astoria, Long beach & Seaside
- Benefits include Health, Dental, Malpractice, CE, PTO
- Compensation is $130K - $150K + Monthly or Quarterly bonuses + Potential Partnership
- Mon-Thurs 8-5 & Fri 8-4  No Saturdays

Preferred: OR license

Make all inquiries directly through Michael Guessford
Phone: (540) 491-9105
Email: mguessford@etsvision.com
Schedule an appointment to talk at https://meetme.so/MichaelGuessford
Website: www.etsvision.com
Code: OR-MG-4444
ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

